# Music Videos Only



## VER D (Mar 11, 2011)

post your favorite music video don't matter what type of music it is its all good and music videos only like the tittle say don't post names or title or links music videos only trippy videos recommended


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;mQ4jZeGUFzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ4jZeGUFzI[/video]

bamp


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 11, 2011)

why does it have to be trippy. btw i didnt make the video.
[video=youtube;FHHBAelicO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHHBAelicO8[/video]


----------



## auldone (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;h0JvF9vpqx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

One of my favorites when I've had one too many beers and feeling emo, lol (fuck this recession)

[video=youtube;SmVAWKfJ4Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

And this one is for an uppity feeling  From Little Big Planet 1

[video=youtube;NlMPek0Ms1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlMPek0Ms1o&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Bob

[video=youtube;ci7r_ayacVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci7r_ayacVc[/video]

I visited him and his moms final resting place in Jamaica a year ago for my honeymoon, my wife and I are dying to go back


----------



## VER D (Mar 12, 2011)

here are some videos i like [video=youtube;8mq4UT4VnbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mq4UT4VnbE&feature=related[/video]
cab calloway was definitely on something in that vid
[video=youtube;-KT-r2vHeMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM[/video][video=youtube;q-yYwKYqtsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-yYwKYqtsU[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;L_fCqg92qks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;c_IkUysQASQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_IkUysQASQ[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

leoanderson1 said:


> My favourite music video is "Don't matter" by Akon. It is amazing and superb music in it. The main thing is that I love its lyrics. There is superb song by Akon. It is very famous all over the world.


 well im glad you didnt post a vid and im not trying to be sarcastic im really glad you didnt put that video on here


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

wouldnt it be bad ass if you could do this in real life
[video=youtube;8iNoWcODAaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iNoWcODAaI[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 18, 2011)

Absalute banger form kasabian[video=youtube;Ln3n3X2tXpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln3n3X2tXpU[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;sMZwZiU0kKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZwZiU0kKs[/video]

awesome123


----------



## Unnk (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;xNnAvTTaJjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19723907]http://vimeo.com/19723907[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 19, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> [video=vimeo;19723907]http://vimeo.com/19723907[/video]


 man this vid and your avatar makes me wish i was rollin 

[video=youtube;xwTJ5EYWFdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwTJ5EYWFdU[/video]


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;uwmE8suy-xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmE8suy-xQ[/video]


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 20, 2011)

[youtube]WANNqr-vcx0[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Mar 21, 2011)

not really a michale jackson fan but this vid is cool 
[video=youtube;ZIHuzngTWbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIHuzngTWbE[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Odq2Mvvw6XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odq2Mvvw6XA&feature=related[/video]
pay attention to the quote in the end it is really mind blowing


----------



## stuartpeterson (Mar 24, 2011)

I have seen some of the videos here. I really like it. My favourite music video is of Akon "don't matter" song. It is superb and outstanding song ever. There is amazing music in it.


----------



## VER D (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;80sQqe8h44w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80sQqe8h44w[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 25, 2011)

GD-mothafuckin' P!

[youtube]_e4dSKaB-Ic[/youtube]
[youtube]UBBXuejEdS0[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;D67kmFzSh_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;ccenFp_3kq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8[/video]

Its the 80's... do a lot coke.... vote for ronald reagann....


----------



## VER D (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;_AvSUCgTgUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AvSUCgTgUs[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;BH4_mZh-bj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH4_mZh-bj8[/video]


okay so not exaCTLY a music video but close enough


----------



## VER D (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;L6_6E0T3wss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6_6E0T3wss&feature=related[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;M9s1I1TZqJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9s1I1TZqJg[/video]


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 13, 2011)

wow
[video=youtube;T_qqTxhXy7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_qqTxhXy7k[/video]


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 13, 2011)

Pink Floyd-Empty Spaces
[video=youtube;4rAgeVvDJHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rAgeVvDJHM&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;qZkMHXT_af0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZkMHXT_af0&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

My nigga Young Spray!


----------



## VER D (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;yFmCVQWRReM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFmCVQWRReM[/video]


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 21, 2011)

This is one of the most popular video of LADY GAGA...
[video=youtube;qrO4YZeyl0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;r-MyA76cezQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-MyA76cezQ[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;b_ILDFp5DGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ILDFp5DGA[/video]
didnt even know der was a video for this


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F15thKUEECQ


----------



## VER D (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;kIyQefMvl8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIyQefMvl8g[/video]


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 25, 2011)

Please look out it guys !!!
[video=youtube;jqoAdTrVofE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqoAdTrVofE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
I like it too much , do you guys ????


----------



## VER D (Apr 25, 2011)

not really a big boosie fan i stopped listening to rap during the lil jon crunk era notice that i said during and not after
[video=youtube;QQzJqXVq3uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQzJqXVq3uI[/video]
[video=youtube;n7l43D9xZA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7l43D9xZA0[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 27, 2011)

insomnia is a mofo 
[video=youtube;X09ZKfJATaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X09ZKfJATaU&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## pro grow (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U41MS5KRYwQ&feature=related
skinny puppy


----------



## VER D (Apr 28, 2011)

dont kno why i havent put this vid on here yet but please enjoy
[video=youtube;3lQz4nd6nqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lQz4nd6nqU[/video]


----------



## bonjo78 (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;3UDzAv-twYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UDzAv-twYA[/video]


----------



## bonjo78 (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;fmAq7l02nXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmAq7l02nXI[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;gh4zvQfDhi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh4zvQfDhi0[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 2, 2011)

i couldnt decide between the two so i put both 
[video=youtube;Yyr_0_islKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyr_0_islKI[/video]
[video=youtube;uJzeO4Pt8ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJzeO4Pt8ms[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;DzPkqEGe9Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzPkqEGe9Hc[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;D67kmFzSh_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o[/video]


----------



## Shangeet (May 9, 2011)

How is it guys ???

[video=youtube;sjSG6z_13-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjSG6z_13-Q&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Would you like this one ???


----------



## breetgraham (May 12, 2011)

My best music video is crazier by taylor swift. This is my favourite song. I really enjoyed it. It is amazing and outstanding. I love this song and music in it. I like it very much.


----------



## Shangeet (May 13, 2011)

I like this video so much guys !!!
[video=youtube;sjSG6z_13-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjSG6z_13-Q&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Would u like this ???


----------



## VER D (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;PS4bJ9uTmhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS4bJ9uTmhY[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;v_T-LM3VYpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_T-LM3VYpE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BendBrewer (May 13, 2011)

How about some Gilmour and Waters together for Comfortably Numb.

FROM LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;VNRSChj6w4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNRSChj6w4c&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## bicycleday (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;f8hT3oDDf6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hT3oDDf6c[/video]

[video=youtube;0BpfydZdTE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BpfydZdTE0[/video]

This works even without audio

[video=youtube;C-u5WLJ9Yk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-u5WLJ9Yk4[/video]


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/dwxUgefMStM[/video]
can someone please tell me how to post the actual video instead of the code. thanks.


----------



## bicycleday (May 14, 2011)

lol 10000posts are you serious or just tripping?

Insert video tab 



mygirls said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/dwxUgefMStM[/video]
> can someone please tell me how to post the actual video instead of the code. thanks.


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> lol 10000posts are you serious or just tripping?
> 
> Insert video tab


its changed .


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 14, 2011)

Girl Talk! Motherfucker!

Here is his whole Feed The Animals Album! Enjoy after nice fat joint.

[video=youtube;6JBAxkZun3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JBAxkZun3s[/video]

[video=youtube;pTDGlv_LGCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTDGlv_LGCQ[/video]

[video=youtube;YsvXnCGcZJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsvXnCGcZJY[/video]

[video=youtube;sLOAcMVmCiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLOAcMVmCiU[/video]

[video=youtube;7n1kuFDpLQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n1kuFDpLQU[/video]

[video=youtube;YLznmzGrZ3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLznmzGrZ3A[/video]

[video=youtube;yixk8N6b7cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yixk8N6b7cQ[/video]

[video=youtube;zItKu8KXgDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItKu8KXgDM[/video]

[video=youtube;FbgYcbJ8Tv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbgYcbJ8Tv8[/video]

[video=youtube;L6TuMhYg89E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6TuMhYg89E[/video]

[video=youtube;SHKMWfkzLlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHKMWfkzLlA[/video]

[video=youtube;MsgingjRdJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsgingjRdJs[/video]

[video=youtube;LmP_aDv8Zjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmP_aDv8Zjs[/video]

[video=youtube;4P178L_ZgOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P178L_ZgOM[/video]


----------



## Serapis (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;pOf3kYtwASo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOf3kYtwASo[/video]

Jessie J


----------



## Shangeet (May 15, 2011)

Its so attractive song for everyone guys , really !!!

[video=youtube;uelHwf8o7_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Would you like this ???


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> lol 10000posts are you serious or just tripping?
> 
> Insert video tab


so u gonna tell me or what..


----------



## VER D (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


----------



## Shangeet (May 17, 2011)

I like this song so much guys !!!

[video=youtube;Km7uBUlUTC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km7uBUlUTC0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## damn gorgeous (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;1o_UwHASUUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o_UwHASUUQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## erichoper (Jun 8, 2011)

*This is about me. My best music video is The climb by Miley Cyrus. This is my favourite song. I really enjoyed it. It is amazing and outstanding. I love this song and music in it. I like it very much *​


----------



## stephenwaugh (Jun 15, 2011)

These are my favourite music videos.
1. Disturbia by Rihanna
2. Beautiful by Akon
3. That's the way it is by Celine Dion.


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;4fJZ6DwmBXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fJZ6DwmBXU&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## pro grow (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnIlr60iWGQ&feature=related
not real porn but morn morn
im for porn go grin
for sin I'm jin Jin Jin


----------



## rickyfleming (Jul 6, 2011)

These are my favourite music video.
1. In the end by Linkin park
2. Cry by Mandy Moore
3. I'm so paid by Akon.


----------



## dranespaul (Jul 17, 2011)

These are my favourite music videos.
1. Its gonna be love by Mandy Moore
2. That's the way it is by Celine Dion
3. The climb by Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;zUcSTyD2T7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUcSTyD2T7M[/video] Here you go guys, enjoy!


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;SvHluslYeUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHluslYeUU[/video]


----------



## Vapor Nation (Jul 22, 2011)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;4fJZ6DwmBXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fJZ6DwmBXU&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


I was just going to post this one up. lol Easily the best video featuring power tools and hot chicks BAR NONE.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/4jhtvRMDn_8?hd=1

Cant get the damn vid to post


----------

